# Foxpro Firestorm



## Casper (Mar 15, 2011)

Just ordered a Firestorm along with Jack Attack does anyone have a opinion on the pair?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

In a convo about this last winter I seem to remember the most popular feature on the Firestorm being that of the Foxbang. Don't remember anything about being paired with a Jack Attack though.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

ebbs said:


> In a convo about this last winter I seem to remember the most popular feature on the Firestorm being that of the Foxbang. Don't remember anything about being paired with a Jack Attack though.


Whats FoxBang?

I would love to have the Jack, maybe next year


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Fox bang is a pre set sound that you pick that the unit will play after the gun is fired.

Say you are playing baby cottontail and you shoot at Mr. Yote. Your unit will start playing ki yi or any other sound you pick, at the blast of the gun.


----------

